# Bathroom to Laundry Room to Bathroom



## bcatanz10 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 5.5 x 5.5 laundry room in a 100+ yr old Victorian. It was the original bathroom of the house, located on teh 2d floor. The previous owners converted the bathroom into a half-bath/laundry room when they put on an addition. They also installed a second full bathroom on the first floor. I'd like to re-convert the laundry room to a bathroom and the downstairs bathroom to a laundry room. The layout just makes no sense and a change will be more convenient for guests and kids. The problem I'm facing right now is this. The door is located right in the middle of the room. The sink and toilet are next to each other along the right hand wall. There is a frosted window directly across from teh door. The dimensions of the room are not great, it would be a tight bathroom and a tub is essential. Anyone have any ideas? The plumbing shouldn't be a major issue as the room contains a toilet and sink, but could the addition of a tub present any problems? Any door ideas - I'm afraid opening the door would smack the tub... I'm kind of lost in planning right now.

I would then convert the downstairs bathroom into a laundry room. It also has a shower, sink and toilet. I'd like to take out the shower and put the dryer and washer in it's place. Any plumbing concerns?


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well you either know what you are doing, or you don't. If you don't know how to do the plumbing , you should have a plumber out to the house to have a look at it and if you want to do it yourself, im sure he will steer you in the right direction. 80 bucks for a service call is better them ripping your bathroom apaert and finding out you don't really know what do do and have to call in a pro anyways.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

A picture will get you the best response, but it sounds to me like there is not enough room in there for a standard tub.


----------

